# Why do you pursue knowledge?



## kyliecarefree (Dec 7, 2011)

The question above. Why do you pursue/value knowledge?


----------



## DecadentDisCordis (Dec 17, 2012)

Simple. Knowledge is power.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

To unlock the secrets of the universe?!


----------



## Reje (Nov 18, 2012)

Fun?


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

General sense of curiosity.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

These:


Reje said:


> Fun?





Matthew Nisshoku said:


> General sense of curiosity.


As well as to understand other people and myself (psychology) and to become more like my personal heroes (L, Sherlock Holmes, etc.)

To be awesome.

Boredom.


----------



## Razor (Aug 26, 2012)

*INTJs*: _Power, competence, mastery._
*INTPs*: _Boredom, just because, whatever._
*ENTJs*: _Cyborg systems engage, information required._
*ENTPs*: _Herp, derp, herpity derp. MAXIMUM TROLLAGE LOLOLOL!!11!1_


----------



## Tatl33 (Apr 26, 2010)

Because it interests me and makes me creative, and to me, as an intuitive person creativity is the best drug


----------



## Dionysa (Sep 5, 2012)

"Knowledge alone is capable of transforming the world, while at the same time leaving it exactly as it is. When you look at the world with knowledge, you realize that thinks are unchangeable and at the same time are constantly being transformed. You may ask what good it does us. Let´s put it this way - human beings posess the weapon of knowledge in order to make life bearable."
- Yukio Mishima 

I only value knowledge when it is useful. Either specifically goal orientated or for personal growth, which can also be a calculated goal. I don´t define the knowledge of random facts without a need to apply it as real knowledge...


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't understand the question.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

It helps to dissolve my sense of confusion.


----------



## NemoCF (Dec 23, 2012)

Finding a reason would turn the pursuit of knowledge unpleasant. I'm intrinsically motivated to do it. I just like to satisfy my curiosity, nothing else.


----------



## Johnston (Dec 16, 2012)

My brain breathes with knowledge, just as my lungs breathe with air. For comparison, Se dominant brains may breathe with action, Fi with deeply held values about the world/people, etc. Our brains are different so to speak, and this forum is all about such differences.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Why do you ask such a question?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

kyliecarefree said:


> The question above. Why do you pursue/value knowledge?


Because it is there.


----------



## kyliecarefree (Dec 7, 2011)

Fate said:


> Why do you ask such a question?


I guess I was just looking for motivation. I admire the interest that most Thinkers have for acquiring knowledge. It's a useful interest, and I wish I were so naturally inclined to find as much fun in learning.


----------



## Goooseeey (Feb 28, 2012)

Why _wouldn't _​I pursue knowledge?


----------



## Kirilenko (Dec 21, 2010)

Satisfy my curiosity and need to understand the world.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Because the more knowledge I have, the more ammunition I have with which I can kick ass.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

kyliecarefree said:


> I guess I was just looking for motivation. I admire the interest that most Thinkers have for acquiring knowledge. It's a useful interest, and I wish I were so naturally inclined to find as much fun in learning.



Animal magnetism, I suppose.


----------



## nuklear (Jan 9, 2013)

nuklear said:


> In order to solve the puzzle of why I am here. Isn't this what life about?


Hmm, just realized this solves the puzzle into a recursive answer.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

To get ahead in life - ugh, that sounds disgusting. Have I already sold my soul to the corporate world.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Because it gives me a Dopamine 'high' and I like that epiphany feeling when everything just clicks together.
The state of 'flow', as Mihály Csíkszentmihályi would put it,


----------



## Peripatetic (Jul 17, 2012)

Because in every zygote there are a bunch of little staircases, and on every staircase there is a little instruction manual, and mine said "it's a cold cold world out there, so you better get smart to survive" aka intj.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Because knowledge is power. The more knowledge you have the more patterns you see that you can apply to situations to establish what events and results are likely. For instance, I can largely see what will happen during the change phase in my company and what role different players will have. This is not due to a single model, but due to the combination of a "monster-model" based on knowledge about business, psychology, marketing and various other systems. 

Just viewing things from a business model means you do not see the possible effects of players within the system, a pure psychological model means you're ignoring the business aspect. This may be a very Ni thing, but there are similarities between the development and collapse of the Roman Empire and modern business.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Because it is there.



This. And, to better manipulate my world. Not in the new connotation, but in the essence of the definition of manipulation.


----------



## Vulkan (Jan 13, 2013)

My pursuit for knowledge is simple. I pursue knowledge because I enjoy knowledge.


----------



## minavanhelsing (Aug 31, 2010)

Huh. In all honesty...because...why wouldn't I? You can't _not_ pursue knowledge.

...Can you?  I think I'd have to put my fingers in my ears and close my eyes and go _"lalalalala, I don't want any knowledge today!"_


----------



## Vulkan (Jan 13, 2013)

minavanhelsing said:


> Huh. In all honesty...because...why wouldn't I? You can't _not_ pursue knowledge.
> 
> ...Can you?  I think I'd have to put my fingers in my ears and close my eyes and go _"lalalalala, I don't want any knowledge today!"_


Well, if you did that, you would gain the knowledge of what it feels like to put your fingers in your ears and go "lalalalala, I don't want any knowledge today!". The only way to not pursue knowledge is to have your brain removed. Wait, no, because then you would gain the knowledge of how frightening it is to get your brain removed. So, I think it is impossible to NOT pursue knowledge in some form or fashion.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Tatl33 said:


> Because it interests me and makes me creative, and to me, as an intuitive person creativity is the best drug


It is like sex and drugs wrapped up into spring rolls for your brain, and also in legal form... 
just realized I'm hungry. 
lols.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

because I don't want to be easily deceived. and hopefully, more knowledge will help me in my career.


----------



## Crym (Nov 23, 2012)

No idea, really. I love learning new things, and every new thing that I learn transforms the world into something that it certainly wasn't (to me) before. I guess it's to battle against dullness--to give the world that nice new car smell. (;


----------



## Aproaches_with_caution (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't help myself. It's an addiction. Don't try to stop me. I'M GOING TO DO IT!

There's no rehab for it .... YAY ME!


----------



## Darksider (Feb 9, 2013)

To understand the world and hopefully make it a better place for all. Seeing sad faces gets old after a while.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Because I like knowing things, not knowing things bores and saddens me.


----------



## Isisx (Sep 13, 2012)

Because knowledge is power. 

Why else?.. roud:


----------



## FindingPurpose (Jan 22, 2013)

As the saying goes "knowledge is power". I want power therefore knowledge.


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

Curiosity. Knowledge without application is weakness.


----------



## BelovedDay (Feb 7, 2013)

At first I understood knowledge as power, now I yearn for it. Because it's might without a physical manifestation; and without might, there's nothing to defend everything that you value. 

Useful knowledge is as fleeting as it is,that is why I pursue it. I don't pursue knowledge that's useless to me.


----------



## Aproaches_with_caution (Feb 1, 2013)

Because knowledge helps me be a better mind ninja.


----------

